# Comments on Comp. submissions



## Bodrighy (15 May 2009)

Not quite sure where to put comments on the competition entries so have started this thread if that's OK Moose. Mods please move if not.

I'm not a pen maker but those look really good to me. I especially like the subtle colouir change between the inside part and the outer shell. 

Paul that is gorgeous. Think I'll enter the novice section if that is going to be the standard for the intermediate section. (You have been turning longer than me) :roll: :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (15 May 2009)

Good idea Pete starting a seperate thread  

Thanks for the comments Pete.  
The final shape did come about by accicent really.
I did want to do the same as Duncans,but the curve of the wings just developed as i turned,and when i did see what was happeneing i thought it would look good and be slightly different to Duncans.

*Bodrighy wrote*


> Paul that is gorgeous. Think I'll enter the novice section if that is going to be the standard for the intermediate section. (You have been turning longer than me)


You say that Pete,but with all the problems i've had with the lathes i've had i seem to have spent less time at the lathe :lol:


----------



## loz (15 May 2009)

Can we have a pre-novice section please ?


Paul - That is beautiful ! - would love to know more about how you mounted it/reversed it for the base.

Thomas - I'm not a pen man - but thats looks very smart, You obviously spend some time on the finish, it looks like velvet !


Loz
Considering backing out of comp !


----------



## Paul.J (15 May 2009)

*Loz wrote*


> would love to know more about how you mounted it/reversed it for the base.


Thank you Loz  
I was intending to do a WIP for my entry but wasn't expecting this piece to turn out so well for me :shock: 
Anyway i found the off cut from the same log,the pith part so will use this as a brief description,with some imagination :? 

First of all i drilled an hole near the center of where i thought i would get the bowl in,to take the woorm screw.Screwed the wood on tight to the chuck face and startd off slowly flattening the one side off and creating a Dovetail hold.Then i started to shape the same side,which will be the underside,creating the outer bowl.
Once i was happy with the shape it was then finished.
Then it was reversed and held in the DT and the top was shaped to match the underside.

This is how it was held to start with the wormscrew.






Then i made a Jam chuck from some Yew that i had so that it fitted inside the bowl part with some router matting.Then i brought the tailstock up to hold the piece against the Jam chuck,but only lightly.
Then it was finished sanded and the DT was turned away leaving a concave finish.

This the jam chuck i used to reverse and finish the piece.





Hope that is clear enough Loz.Got confused meself :roll:


----------



## loz (15 May 2009)

All Clear Paul.

Thanks for posting that. Sometimes i just stand there stumped as to how i'm going to hold work !!!!

Much appreciated the new photos.

Loz


----------



## mrs. sliver (15 May 2009)

I'll get me coat. :shock: very nice paul!


----------



## Jenx (15 May 2009)

She's a beaut, Paul ... good luck ! 
I too remember Duncan's , and they were gorgeous too.

Have to say also ... ThomasB's pen is just fantastic ! 


Looks like the competition will be of great standard... I've kinda decided what I'm going to do... all thats left is to actually 'do' it ! :lol: :lol: ... got the wood now, at least !

:lol: Good luck to everyone.. and I agree THIS thread is an excellent idea !


----------



## Dave H (15 May 2009)

The piece is excellent. Really good use of a good looking piece of wood.

If we are going to be adding comments to this thread as entries appear is it possible to make it a "sticky" at the top of the forum for the duration of the comp. don't know if this is possible, but with so many new threads being added it may possibly slip to page 2 if there is a quiet spell for entries.


----------



## big soft moose (15 May 2009)

yep I agree - its good to have this seperate to the general comp talk. I'll ask the mods to make it a sticky. (Edit - man that was fast , top line service from the mod type folk)

Note that this will be my only post on this thread as in the interests of fairness neither the judges or i are going to comment openly on entries here or on WIP threads

loz - i really hope you dont back out, everyones work is welcome and valued from someone whos only just picked up a gouge to a full time pro.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 May 2009)

The standard is looking good. Your bowl Pete is a lovely shape and finish. Am I right in thinking you said that you are turning in school or was that soemne else.

Shedhead, that pen (speaking as someone who only uses them, is beautiful If all the pens are as good as the two we have seen so far I pity the judges :lol: 

Pete


----------



## loz (22 May 2009)

Pete,

The Labernum sphere on your piece is stunning ! Very nice.


----------



## Jenx (22 May 2009)

Pete, I love your competition entry.
Its fantastic.
Agree with Loz 100% above ! 8) 8) 8) :lol: :lol:


----------



## PeterBassett (2 Jun 2009)

Bodrighy":2n8c05xm said:


> ...Your bowl Pete is a lovely shape and finish. Am I right in thinking you said that you are turning in school or was that soemne else...



I assume you are talking about me ?  I've taken a night course in woodworking and wood turning at our local college. My entry is my first, and currently only, finished bowl. Thanks for your comments!

Pete


----------



## mrs. sliver (7 Jun 2009)

Oi!! Bodrighy!! I have just seen you entry! and although it is very good and quite different ... apart from the 'globe stand, it is almost identical to the one I had in mind as a possible entry!! I have been out of the turning thing for a few weeks, went in today and 'prepped' the bowl and sorted out wood for the finial, come on here tonight and ... WHAT??

If you have gor a brain probe ...... Pack it in!! :lol: :lol: 

Nice one Pete!!


----------



## Bodrighy (8 Jun 2009)

mrs. sliver":3i9jkn9b said:


> Oi!! Bodrighy!! I have just seen you entry! and although it is very good and quite different ... apart from the 'globe stand, it is almost identical to the one I had in mind as a possible entry!! I have been out of the turning thing for a few weeks, went in today and 'prepped' the bowl and sorted out wood for the finial, come on here tonight and ... WHAT??
> 
> If you have gor a brain probe ...... Pack it in!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice one Pete!!




Oops....sorry,  

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2009)

Very nice Pete  
Pity about the Lab but i think you have done a good job with it.
How thin did you turn it :?:


----------



## Paul.J (11 Jun 2009)

Great looking piece JT,and a nice idea.


----------



## Bodrighy (12 Jun 2009)

That's a lovely bit of workmanship there JT. Getting the flat part that accurate is not easy DAMHIK. 

Pete


----------



## NikNak (21 Jun 2009)

.



Having only been turning for 9 months.... 

and looking at the quality of the entries so far....

i feel totally inadequate and depressed, and is wondering if i should bother  



(why is it you always look at your own work with a more critical eye...?)




Nick


----------



## Bodrighy (21 Jun 2009)

Don't feel that way Nick, remember that for something like this we only put up what works. Perhaps we ought to have a 'what I did wrong' competition as well.

Have a go and I promise the worst that will happen is that you will learn and get positive input from people. We have all been there, and some of us are still there. The learning curve doesn't have an end

pete


----------



## NikNak (22 Jun 2009)

.


Bodrighy


Decided you were absolutely right.... the only way to learn is from your mistakes.


Plus the old adage 'nothing ventured, nothing gained'....


So have just posted my (meagre) entry..... 





Nick


----------



## loz (22 Jun 2009)

NikNak":msdgcb39 said:


> .
> 
> Bodrighy
> 
> ...



Ok Mr !

Were is this meagre entry you mention ? - i can only find a very nice spalted box !!!!!

Loz


----------



## NikNak (22 Jun 2009)

Hi Loz


'meagre' as in..... it's so small will anyone actually notice it, or think was it worthwhile making..?


But i enjoyed making it. Took me about an hour to turn (inc fitting thread), and six hours to finish..!



Nick


----------



## loz (22 Jun 2009)

Was definatly worth making Nick !

"I Enjoyed making it" - Isn't that what its all about !

I happen to think its a fine peice - grain aligned bang on !, nice shape, fitting the thread inserts can't be that easy either, if my recent hinge experience has shown !

Loz


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jun 2009)

Very nice box Nick  
I can't see what you were worried about.
No doubt you will be in the Intermediate cat next year


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jun 2009)

Size is not relevant in fact smaller things can be harder to make than larger things as th tolerance is more crucial. Add to that the fact that boxes are not the easiest things to make especially grained ones and I think you are either pulling a flanker or need a dose of self confidences. That's a lovely looking piece taht is worth entering and certainly one to be proud of

Pete


----------



## NikNak (26 Jun 2009)

oh god.... definitely not 'pulling a flanker' as you put it.

'her indoors' is the biggest critique (she gets it from her dad.... why praise when you can criticise just as easily?). 

One of my first attempts at turning was a small 'bud' vase, as per the Sorby DVD. "what did you make that for, _i_ dont like it, it has no use whatsoever..."  (that's me crying by the way....)

Thanks for the support, i said. Do i ever comment on the amount of time you spend up at your allotment, and the scraggy things you call carrots you come home with and make me eat..? No.....

Must admit since then she's been a bit more receptive(?) to the items i bring indoors. But she does admit that the box's i make she DOES like.


I spent nearly 30 years working with fibreglass, most of it doing tool work i.e. patterns & moulds. And anyone who knows will know that the surface finish on the 'tool' _will_ be reflected in the finished item. So i spent many a happy :shock: hour rubbing down, sanding, compounding polishing, waxing...... so when it comes to the finishing part of the item (bowl, box, vase.....) i feel quite relaxed and know it cant be rushed. But i am still experimenting with different finishes and materials.


'Flanker' no..... beginner with an eye for detail more like.


Nick


anyone live local to me..? i'd love to come along and gets a few hints and tips....


----------



## Paul.J (28 Jun 2009)

Nice spinning top Dave  
Clever idea.


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Jul 2009)

I really like the bowl Boothie, unusual the way you have done the inside, very effective though. Too good for a beginner. Reckon we ought to have a 'ringers' category for some of the entries :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Boothie14 (25 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the praise! I have only been turning a couple of months,so I thought Id go for beginners.I did a days course with bob chapman and I really enjoy it.


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Aug 2009)

So often these clocks look naff and amateurish but you have done a good 'un Jenx. Really well designrd IMHO. I'd hate to be the judges on this one as the entries are all excellent so far. 

Pete


----------



## loz (4 Aug 2009)

Jenx !

Nice clock, I have seen a few of a similar design, the suspended type. Yours is very nice though. Matching coved columns also !

Fab..

Loz


----------



## Paul.J (4 Aug 2009)

Very nice looking piece Alun  
Made in plenty of time too :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (6 Aug 2009)

Lovely bowls *Pete*.The Yew looks gorgeous. 
*Greggy*.Fantastic pen.Love the fish


----------



## stevebuk (8 Aug 2009)

hi colin
i also thought about buying this blank for a fisherman mate of mine, i rather like the piano keyboard as well.


----------



## Paul.J (9 Aug 2009)

Nice looking hollow form Dave  
Not sure if it is Beech though.Looks like Sycamore :?


----------



## Anonymous (9 Aug 2009)

Paul.J":7glo3c88 said:


> Nice looking hollow form Dave
> Not sure if it is Beech though.Looks like Sycamore :?



Cheers Paul. Beech? Who said it was beech? :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Aug 2009)

And there's me thinking it has a lot of grain for sycamore. Whatever, it's wood and it looks good, nice shape and finish. Especially considering it's size. 11" is quite deep to hollow out. 

Pete


----------



## loz (15 Aug 2009)

Johnjob,

Love it !


----------



## NikNak (16 Aug 2009)

Bracky1..... 

i'm loving your pen..! If you've got any more like this for sale i'd be interested...?




Nick


----------



## Paul.J (16 Aug 2009)

Well done Mrs S.  
looks very nice.


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Aug 2009)

Mrs S. That is beautiful. Totally unlike your usual stuff though, not the slightest bit freaky or wierd, just beautiful. Love it.

Pete


----------



## CHJ (16 Aug 2009)

That's a piece with character Mrs. S. , like the form of the rim, gives a feeling of lightness to the piece, good fit of the dissimilar wood interface both on rim and base.


----------



## Paul.J (16 Aug 2009)

Very nice Tom  Lovely looking Fig wood :shock: 
Is this the first piece you've turned on the BRM :?:


----------



## BMac (16 Aug 2009)

Hi folks,

I have to say that the standard of work here is superb and, since seeing your work, I've been frantically looking for the '*Totally Useless Turner*' category where I can enter my piece when my pics arrive tonight.

I'm glad I'm not judging this competition because I would be doing a lot of head-scratching over my decisions, so high is the quality of your submissions.

Well Done to you all.

Brendan


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Aug 2009)

Looks like Mark S has had a good influence on you Tom. This is a lovely piece. Just wonder at the beginners classification. :lol: 

Certainly something to be proud of.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

*DuncanH wrote*


> Unfortunately I've been without my lathe for 6 or 7 weeks and since then my health hasn't been great so I'm afraid my plans for something new have failed


That's a pity Duncan.I was looking forward to seeing what you were going to enter  
Hope all will be fine.


----------



## Jenx (17 Aug 2009)

Hope you're back to full health very soon Duncan... not good to hear you've been unwell  

Take care, and all the best,

Alun


----------



## wizer (17 Aug 2009)

Bodrighy":1b826mxo said:


> Looks like Mark S has had a good influence on you Tom. This is a lovely piece. Just wonder at the beginners classification. :lol:
> 
> Certainly something to be proud of.
> 
> Pete



That's kind of you Pete, I'm sure it's a scratch on Mark's work. Tho I must say it was certainly a look in his direction, but it's a different style I think. I started turning at xmas and didn't get the woodfast til Feb. Then I was without a lathe for 4 weeks while I waited for the BRM. So this really is a beginner piece. As with Brendan and Duncan, I have health issues. I've been trying the pacing technique that Duncan told me all about. It's been a real revelation! I'm getting so much more done, just by taking regular breaks! I just wish I could incorporate it into my job.


Good Luck all.


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

Lovely looking bowl John,and a cracking piece of Ash,which was well worth all the effort :shock:


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2009)

Thanks for putting this together BSM. I think that all of us appreciate it and the effort you have put in and the judges are going to have to put in. Sooner them than me, some lovely pieces and hard to judge I should think.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (17 Aug 2009)

Yes.Thank you to Pete for all his hard work,and to the judges for giving up there valuable time.
Good luck eveyone.It's been a good turnout


----------



## BMac (17 Aug 2009)

Yeah, I would like to echo the words of thanks and appreciation to the moderators because, from personal experience on a totally unrelated site, I know there's a lot going on behind the scenes that people aren't aware of.

Also, thanks to all the participants because this is something I would love to see running and running and it can't do that without entrants.

Brendan


----------



## Jenx (17 Aug 2009)

Aye, Well done Pete + everyone involved, 
Some great bits of work in there, and won't be an easy task to narrow it down.

And a (tongue-in-cheek) Boo-hiss to the 'no-shows'.... :wink: never mind, there will always be next year    ....

All been good fun, and great to have that little bit of pressure to push yourself on that wee bit ... really enjoyed it.

Best of luck to everyone that's had a go...
and really, they're ALL winners in my book.

Nice one Lads & lasses...


----------



## mikec (18 Aug 2009)

Thank God I'm not one of the judges. How they are going to choose from all those entries is a real poser :shock: :shock: :shock: 

To all who entered I would like to say Well Done. The standard is very high and there is a real pool of talent in this forum. Wish I had more time available to make an entry, maybe next time.

Great work by all concerned.

Mike C


----------



## Jonzjob (25 Aug 2009)

I don't get to look in here very often. Too busy enjoying the baking sunshine and the wine so I've just discovered this thread.

I agree that I wouldn't like to be one of the judges on this one. There are some supurb entries and not all from the advanced either! 

When I first looked at yours Wiz, I thought that you could do with some new bearings on the headstock, but then I read on. It's a lovely bit of work! For the winged pieces in there how many of you still have 4 fingers and a thumb on each hand? They are really lovely, all of them. Mrs S, you un-'Vale'd a lovely piece of scrap wood and the rim and base are a lovely contrast.

I was once asked by a likkle boy at a school fete how I knew that the bowl was in that piece of wood? I suppose the answer should have been that the piece of wood told me it was there, but I didn't think of it at the time. But that is how I turn and each time the piece of wood tells me what it wants to be! If I try to do different then there is an argument and it goes bang! I loose.

I look forward to the results soon!


----------

